# Protect stock messaging with lock?



## Ty0294 (Jul 17, 2011)

I've tried to make handcent protect the stock messaging app, but it still doesn't work. Can't find a setting for it anywhere. Does anybody know of a way or would there be some interest in this on an MIUI update in the future? Not by me but of course we could possibly ask the devs to look into it.


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

Settings, personal tab, access control

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.9


----------

